# Feelin' Satisfied - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

The last tune from our Boston set...we had a blast playing these and sincere thanks for taking your time to give this a listen!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

As usual, you guys are excellent. Enjoy your videos.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for giving this a listen!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Very cool. Ok, so which one are you? (Also just checked out the Hotel California on the Tubes, very tight!)


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i'm the old guy with the tobacco burst LP...thanks for checking out the vids!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

dale said:


> i'm the old guy with the tobacco burst LP...thanks for checking out the vids!


Dude, it doesn't matter how "old" you are, that burst is amazing!!!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks i appreciate that


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Good to see you back, I always enjoyed your videos. You are the old guy??


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks...good to be back! Yes that's me, with the black hat - senior member


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic. The arrangements are near perfect. Well done!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for listening...we all appreciate it!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I always love your offerings and have some fun thinking about what I'd like to have heard the LLB play. How do you guys come up with your choices? I'd love to have heard More than a Feeling, Don't Look Back, and A Man I'll Never Be. What or Who's Next?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

we decide on the artists we will cover generally in Dec for the coming year. We choose the set list about 6-8 weeks in advance of recording. We haven't talked about 2017 yet and i'd love to hear your suggestions if your interested!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that Dale...off the top of my head I'd love to hear the LLB takes on

1Fleetwood Mac -Peter Green and beyond perhaps reprising your Stevie Nicks feature vocalist
2 Cheap Trick - some fun melodic tunes there
3 Pink Floyd - obviously a giant like your Hendrix offerings
4 Foreigner - great band in the manner of Journey and Def Leppard
5 Bob Seger - fitting in your solo male artist series
6 Badfinger - My sleeper pick with great guitar lines and harmonies

Thanks for letting me suggest.
Also a fan of the maplebaby lessons


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for taking time to give this some thought and share back - great list! I like them all and hadn't thought about Badfinger! Mike and i will be getting together and the live show to talk shop for next year - this list will go with me - greatly appreciated sir!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Badfinger would be awesome!

I'd add Journey to the list of potentials.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Dire Straits would be amazing, too...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

They actually hit Journey a couple seasons ago with Ask the Lonely, Separate Ways, Lights, Stone in Love, and Who's Cryin Now. Dale is becoming one of my most recognized guitarists with all the LLB vids I've watched. When I'm retired I need to road trip to see their live show!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

leftysg - it would be an honor to have you and i hope that day comes! thanks for the kind words and taking your time to share music with us!

jayoldschool - great request, thanks!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy to contribute to LLB in any small way I can. Your stuff is inspiring. When I put in requests, it's not just wanting to hear my favourite material, it is music that I think your musicians can master and bring to life.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

They're back ,the LLB that is and I'm stoked! It's time for some epic Foreigner tunes ( rubbings hands in glee). Hoping for Juke Box Hero, Feels Like..., Cold as Ice, Urgent and Dirty White Boy but going to love whatever they provide.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks jayoldschool & leftysg for the kind posts - we really appreciate you sharing your time to check out the vids - Foreigner was a blast & I hope we hit some you'll enjoy!

your friend,
dale


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait to check out the new set!


----------

